
True Fakes on Location: World-Building, Hollywood-Style - samclemens
http://thebaffler.com/salvos/true-fakes-carson
======
gabemart
_Intolerance_ (1916) is in the public domain the in USA.

The first appearance of the "Babylon" set:
[https://youtu.be/SoaF8_dlqQA?t=18m8s](https://youtu.be/SoaF8_dlqQA?t=18m8s)

"Belshazzar’s Court":
[https://youtu.be/SoaF8_dlqQA?t=1h41m51s](https://youtu.be/SoaF8_dlqQA?t=1h41m51s)

------
cylinder
Hollywood has gone too far with CGI. Most action films and especially comic
films are unwatchable to me. Perhaps my eye for detail is above the average
moviegoer. But that's why I especially enjoy Chris Nolan's films, he abhors
CGI and you see it in the results.

